# Ipod classic mort?



## hadji64 (21 Août 2014)

Salut,
J'ai un Ipod classic de 80Go qui doit avoir 6 ou 7 ans. Depuis quelques temps j'ai un problème lorsque je le connecte à mon Imac.
Sur Itunes au début il synchronisait sans jamais s'arrêter, puis il m'est devenu impossible de l'éjecter. J'ai restauré de nombreuses fois mais cela fait beaucoup de bruit au niveau du disque dur.

Ce matin j'ai retenté encore, mais là, après restauration il ne veut même plus synchroniser les musiques.

J'ai testé cela : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=316047
mais je n'ai rien à l'étape 4.

Bref, je sens bien que le DD est mort mais quelles peuvent être les solutions?
Faut-il acheter un DD, j'en ai vu à 140 ce qui est super cher.
Faut-il l'amener dans un centre Apple ou alors faut-il le jeter et en acheter un autre??

Merci!


----------



## Vanton (27 Août 2014)

Mais il marche cet iPod quand tu essayes de lire de la musique ? 

C'est juste la partie synchro avec l'ordi qui pose problème ou bien globalement rien ne fonctionne ? Enfin tu dis l'avoir restauré donc il doit être vide mais... Avant de le restaurer il marchait ?

Pour la réparation, en fonction du modèle ça va être soit compliqué soit quasiment impossible... C'est un modèle avec la face avant en plastique ou en alu ? Les deux ont été disponibles en 80Go. Si c'est du plastique la réparation est possible... Si c'est de l'alu c'est vraiment très compliqué à ouvrir, j'ai carrément lu des guides qui parlent d'utiliser des lames de rasoir..............

Pour le 5G (en plastique) :
https://www.ifixit.com/Guide/iPod+5th+Generation+(Video)+Hard+Drive+Replacement/607

Pour le 6G (en métal) :
https://fr.ifixit.com/Guide/iPod+Classic+Hard+Drive+Replacement/564

Quel que soit le modèle Apple ne pourra rien pour toi, les 80go sont considérés comme vintage et ne sont plus pris en charge par le SAV (sauf si tu vis en Californie). Seuls les 120 et 160go, sortis plus récemment, sont encore pris en charge. Et la réparation sur un 160go coûtait 120 quand je m'étais renseigné il y a deux ans et demi ou trois ans.

À ta place j'envisagerais plutôt d'en faire un presse papier geek s'il est réellement mort... Note qu'Apple devrait bientôt présenter des iPhone avec 128go de mémoire. Ils seront sans doute très chers mais ça pourra avantageusement remplacer ces fragiles iPod classic. On n'est pas à l'abri de la sortie d'un touch 128go également, qui sera sans doute plus abordable que l'iPhone. 

D'ailleurs la sortie de ces produits en 128go risque fort de signer l'arrêt de mort de l'iPod classic... Si tu tiens absolument à en racheter un, je te conseille de garder un oeil sur l'actualité Apple dans les mois qui viennent.


----------



## hadji64 (29 Août 2014)

Merci à toi pour tes conseils.
Entre temps j'ai déposé l'Ipod chez un réparateur qui doit faire un diagnostic.
Affaire à suivre..


----------



## Laurent S from Nancy (9 Septembre 2014)

Juste pour information, Apple ne propose plus d'ipod classic sur son store officiel. Nos vieux juke-box à disque durs sont désormais officiellement considérés comme des reliques en voie de disparition et espérons qu'ils marcheront encore longtemps, très longtemps


----------

